# washing scent lok clothes



## JMO (Dec 24, 2009)

label says wash with non scented soap , clothes inside/out.

what is the carbon they mention?

anyway wife didn't know and washed them with regular soap powder and threw in dryer with dryer sheet.  she meant well.

if i wash them again with the non scented soap will the scent lok be restored?


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 24, 2009)

They will be fine, that is just to keep the outside scent free, re-wash them in scent free detergent for hunting clothes and use a dryer sheet in Fresh Earth Scent, can get both at Wal-mart


----------



## Gumbo1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Fresh Earth Scent, just love that stuff


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 24, 2009)

wash in scent free soap-- dry outside -- always has worked for me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2009)

JMO said:


> label says wash with non scented soap , clothes inside/out.
> 
> what is the carbon they mention?
> 
> ...



do wash them in scent free soap before using them.  However, the real question is did the regular soap powder  contain brightners.  Brightners in detergent will make them highly visible in the UV range--not good.   Do you have a UV light or black light?  Do the clothes 'glow' ? If so, you will need a UV killer IMO.


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 26, 2009)

You need to dry them in dryer, it reactivates the carbon inside.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 13, 2010)

*It helps*

to not use scented soap to wash cloths and then transfer the smell to the dryer.   Defeats the purpose of non-scented detergent soap.


----------



## winford (May 5, 2010)

told my wife hunting clothes off limits, i'll wash them. have sportwash for regular and carbon wash for scentlock.


----------



## builderrwc (Jun 7, 2010)

In order to reactivate carbon after it has become "filled" you need to get it hotter than the clothes will withstand. Yes I have fallen for the "Scent-Lok" fade too, but it could only work as a carbon filter for a small time til it absorbs it's self full. Do some research, they had a lawsuit against them but do not know what became of it!


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 8, 2010)

builderrwc said:


> In order to reactivate carbon after it has become "filled" you need to get it hotter than the clothes will withstand. Yes I have fallen for the "Scent-Lok" fade too, but it could only work as a carbon filter for a small time til it absorbs it's self full. Do some research, they had a lawsuit against them but do not know what became of it!



They lost.

Scent free detergent with NO brighteners....Costco's kirkland brand is great and cheap,...top it off with "earth scent" dryer sheets...won't fool the deer, but I love the smell


----------



## Randy (Jun 8, 2010)

yep wash all your huntng clothes in non-scented brightener free soap and hang outside that will all be scent free as possible.  The carbon does NOTHING.


----------



## Who-Rah (Jun 14, 2010)

I follow the Tred Barta method with my scent lok clothes and wash them in Baking Powder. I then use the fresh earth scent dry sheets. Last thing is to store them seal up in a container with fresh earth wafers. I know this works had a doe try to wind me at 15 yards with no luck on her part.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jun 18, 2010)

They don't work, wash them in whatever you want.


----------

